# Trident Aegis Galaxy Nexus Case



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has purchased or seen this case in person. I'm wondering if this would fit with the Extended battery. Also I'd like to hear your thoughts on it. http://www.tridentcase.com/case/samsung/samsung-galaxy-nexus/samsung-galaxy-nexus-aegis-case.html





















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

While I've not seen THIS case in person, I owned the Droid X version of it. It's a nice quality, and helps to add a splash of color to pick from over those typical black-on-black-based 2-part cases. When I got mine for my DX it was A LOT thicker than I thought it would be, I've no doubts this will be too. If you're looking for a case that will protect your phone from a decent drop, this will do it. Just don't go expecting to slip it in and out of your pocket. Also, it attracts lint like crazy on the rubber core piece.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Xerrus said:


> While I've not seen THIS case in person, I owned the Droid X version of it. It's a nice quality, and helps to add a splash of color to pick from over those typical black-on-black-based 2-part cases. When I got mine for my DX it was A LOT thicker than I thought it would be, I've no doubts this will be too. If you're looking for a case that will protect your phone from a decent drop, this will do it. Just don't go expecting to slip it in and out of your pocket. Also, it attracts lint like crazy on the rubber core piece.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input. I'm a little worried that the silicone maybe too soft causing it to be difficult to put in and out if my pocket. I work in a shop environment so I need to be prepared for anything. Hopefully its similar to Incipios double cover/silacrylic case in which the silicone isn't too soft. I'm not to sure about the blue but it may mesh well with ICS. Hopefully this fits better with my extended battery then the Incipio double cover and Otter box Commuter do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Email Trident and ask them. I did so for the Kraken and they got back to me quickly with the answer (that it doesn't fit).


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

I've also been on the fence about this case as well. Not sure if I'll wait for a Ballistic case or not. I've owned Trident in the past and they make really quality cases. I talked to Trident and they said they are unsure if the extended battery would work with the Aegis. They said they haven't heard reports from anyone wether it fits or not.

If you get the case let us know and put up some pics if you can. I'll do the same if I decide to pull the trigger on the case.

The silicone has an anti-static coating. So it will attract lint, but no where near as much as Seidio and Otterbox in my experience. Trident seems to use a better quality silicone.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got the case on right now. First impressions is a mixture of the OtterBox Commuter and Incipio Silacrylic. Adds a little more bulk then I'd like but not overdoing it either. Wouldn't recommend this case if your a skinny jean kind of guy. It does go in and out of my pants decent but not as good as the Incipio Silacrylic did. It does fit with the extended battery but the case feels a little tight compared to the standard battery. I haven't noticed any misalignment and the volume and power buttons have good feedback and tactile feel. I actually prefer the power button feedback with the extended battery on then with the standard. Case is kind of hard to get on and over the buttons but not to the point where you think your going to break the case. I'll post pictures a little later once I upload them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Pics!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

More pics


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Too thick for my liking, the otterbox commuter still seems to offer the best protection without making the phone into a brick.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the review and pics. Just convinced me to order one. I went with the green.


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't have the Ageis but I just got in the Kraken AMS and it does fit with the extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Is the blue the same as the ICS blue or not? I can't really tell from the photos.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Jaxidian said:


> Is the blue the same as the ICS blue or not? I can't really tell from the photos.


Its close. Not exact but close.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

I really like that case... how much is it running for?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

wellsey1126 said:


> I really like that case... how much is it running for?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


$29.95 its pretty nice. I got my G-Nex naked for the weekend but I'll be slapping the Trident case back on come Monday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

